# Need a good Honey scent



## sfreitag (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all,
Im having a devil of a time finding a good true Honey fragrance oil.  Many of the ones Ive tried are a blend and the honey part of the scent seems to get overwhelmed very easily.  Any reccomendations?  I am considering ordering Honey Bee Sweet from Day Star.  Has anyone tried that one?

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## justcrafty (Apr 5, 2008)

Tony's has a dead on honey scent. You only have to use .7 per pound of oils.
http://tonysfragranceoils.com/index.php ... cts_id=198


----------



## sfreitag (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you justcrafty!  That sounds like just what I'm looking for.  Ill be ordering some today!

Stacey


----------



## sarahjane (Apr 8, 2008)

Oregon Trails has one called "Bee My Honey" and it smells just like honey to me OOB.  I haven't soaped it yet so I don't know if it morphs or fades.


----------



## PixiesPlayhouse (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love to know if anyone has soaped either one of these. I am looking for a true honey (no florals).  Did the fragrance stay true?  Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Nov 8, 2008)

Tony's smells floral to me, I don't smell much honey at all.  
I have heard good things about scent works Tupelo honey, but I have never sniffed it.


----------



## mjcrooksmomof3 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Honey Scent*

*I love DayStar's Honey Bee Sweet scent.  I soaped it and have found that it is a costumer favorite.  It is a dupe of a Lush scent but I absolutely love it as a real honey scent.  Stays very true when soaped.   Give it a try!*


----------



## heartsong (Dec 20, 2008)

*x*

may i suggest these sites:

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

www.scentforum.com

www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------

